# Basic question



## shawneelynn (Oct 23, 2014)

Is a stick blender the same thing, or similar to, the electric milk frothing sticks? I've seen many of those for sale pretty cheap. Would they work stirring soap?


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 23, 2014)

Frothers are not the same thing and I doubt they would work very well. The smaller ones are great for mixing powders into water or oils before adding to the soap. This is a stick blender.


----------



## Meganmischke (Oct 23, 2014)

I just found a back up stick blender for $2 and a mini frother for $1 at goodwill


----------



## AMyers (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice!  I can't ever find stick blenders at goodwill!


----------



## Meganmischke (Oct 23, 2014)

I usually can't either yard sales have been great but I hit the second hand jackpot tonight. I also grabbed a cuttlebug embossing and die cutt for $4.


----------



## freesia792 (Oct 24, 2014)

I found one at the goodwill for $7. Brand new/never used. It's an off brand so I'm not sure how good it really is, but for $7 I'm willing to risk it.


----------



## Susie (Oct 24, 2014)

AMyers said:


> Nice!  I can't ever find stick blenders at goodwill!



I brought soap to the employees a couple of weeks and left my phone number They called me when they got in a crock pot and stick blender.  It cost me 4 bars of soap, but it was worth it. :-D


----------



## shawneelynn (Oct 24, 2014)

I have a hand mixer already, but it has mixing attachments, not stick. I wonder if I could find stick attachments for my hand mixer?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 24, 2014)

You might, but it might be the same cost as an SB, or near enough to it.

Mixing paddles aren't ideal as they incorporate more air than you are really aiming for.


----------



## Meganmischke (Oct 24, 2014)

Depending on your recipe you could hand stir.  If you are using mostly oo and soft oil this could take hours. I have a few formulas that I can hand stir to trace in about 20 min.


----------



## shawneelynn (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice  I'm taking notes on all of this lol


----------

